# Grits and Sausage Bake



## Raine (Mar 31, 2005)

Grits and Sausage Bake


Yield: 6 servings
3 cups water 
3/4 cup quick grits 
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided 
2/3 cup (5 fluid-ounce can) Evaporated Milk 
1/4 tsp garlic powder 
1/8 tsp hot pepper sauce (optional) 
1 pkg (16 ounces) breakfast sausage, cooked, drained and crumbled 
2  large eggs, lightly beaten 

Procedures

1 PREHEAT oven to 350 degF. Grease an 8-inch square baking dish. 
2 BOIL water in medium saucepan; slowly stir in grits. Cover; reduce heat to low. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 to 6 minutes. 
3 ADD 1½ cups cheese, evaporated milk, garlic powder and hot pepper sauce to grits; stir until cheese is melted. Add sausage and eggs; stir well. Pour into prepared baking dish. 
4 BAKE for 1 hour. Top with remaining cheese. Bake for an additional 5 to 10 minutes or until cheese is melted and golden brown. Let cool for 10 minutes before serving. Season with ground black pepper. 
5 NOTE: Batter can be made the day before; cover and refrigerate. Let stand at room temperature 30 minutes before baking.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

Sounds tasty. Thanks Rainee.


----------

